# Headed to sell some fur (barn pic)



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Not the best of years but it's better than doing nothing. My partner Sam loves to check traps, the other beagle, not so much.










8 yotes
4 mink
3 red fox
29 rats
2 beaver
15 ****

Still after a couple mink and rats, then time for bever and otter


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice catch!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Great catch FREEPOP!


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

good catch john. I know what you mean, about not being the best of years.mine was slow also. O-well, gettem next year.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome, way to go John!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch. My season was as you described, slow, despite an increase in time and effort.
Good job! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

"Not the best of years"

newbies like me strive for what you've got there, you should be very proud of that catch. Thanks for posting the pic. I love end of season pics like that.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

That's an Awesome Pic!!!


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on a great season!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job John!! Good luck with your beaver and otters! What you didn't want to put those canines up?  OT


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Great job Freepop!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

ottertrapper said:


> What you didn't want to put those canines up?  OT


The canines are all put up except two coyotes that I just finished fleshing, they're going to the tanner. I don't like putting up ****, out of all the critters, I dislike their smell the worst.

Thank you all and best of luck to you


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

John,

After taking a closer look I see that they are now, I just glance and the pic is small and just looked like they were hanging green like the *****. Did they not off a good price on the yotes? Tanned coyotes are great though. Good luck with beaver and otter. OT


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I tacked a season on the back of my barn but when my hard drive crashed I lost the best year I ever had in pictures. Nice season for you, congrats.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There was a slight breeze when we took the pic.

I had 4 for sale, they only wanted two of them. Had some really ugly coyotes this year but I will sell them for wall hangers.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the catches!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice job! I love to see those canines hanging.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

You had those k9s on point this year congrats I only got 3 lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

